# blue & red roaning



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

I thought this would be fun to talk about!!

My gelding is a blue roan, he is slowly over time acquiring red roan spots.


















I didn't circle the second pictures red spots
but they are located right behind the bridle on the upper jaw bone

And another in front of the bridle down below the eye.

There is a few more, but these two photos are years old now.


Just thought it would be interesting to learn more


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

That is interesting. Some Appaloosas can change color as they age, how old is you horse?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would call your gelding a leopard appy not a roan. I do see the red spot.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm with Stevenson on this one. Leopard appy. Not sure where you're getting the roan from.

The LP genes do all sorts of weird things with colors. One of the fun things of having an appy...you never have the same horse two years in a row. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

I should have stated his information, sorry 

Smokie is 10 years old, owned him for 7 years. 

He is a Blue roan leopard appaloosa gelding who is DNA tested 
He is foundation bred 90% & triple registered. F-3

Was to be a breeding stallion, wrongfully handled, gelded & I purchased him as a coming 3 year old from the slaughter auction guy. 

He comes from Idaho.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What are the results of the color testing?

Agree that appaloosa does weird things.


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

I never gotthe results, their is a sticker attached to his appaloosa papers.
that his name is printed on, with #'s and a DNA Type Case #

His 3rd registry is with the international colored appaloosa registry.
idk if that is anything really


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Could the DNA testing be for parentage?


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> Could the DNA testing be for parentage?


nope, I got a slip of paper from the appaloosa horse club, registration department with the other DNA Type info listed (that came with his paperwork at the time of purchase) 

It reads "This label is a confirmation that the horse has been genetically tested. It does NOT mean that the horse has been parentage verified." It reads more & sincerely, Registration department.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If he's not parentage verified he may have been a hardship registration and the DNA test may have been to verify he carries Lp (pretty obvious from his coat!) or perhaps a 5-panel genetic test for inherited disease. 

He may or may not be roan. Either way, red spots coming up are probably related to the appy genes, not roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

OK .. experience with ApHC here... There are ALOT .. and I mean ALOT of dark colored leopard apps that are registered as "blue roan". Don't know why, and most of these .. the vast majority of these .. never produce a roan offspring. I don't get it, but it's the way it is.

Not saying that your horse's base color is not blue roan, but many are not.

If you take away the white, your base color doesn't appear to be roan, it appears to be black. The white hairs and "roan" spots are probably just an expression of the appy gene.

That whole appy gene can jack with some colors!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What colors were his parents?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Drafty - if he has a leopard for a parent, the parent is probably registered as blue roan.. lol ..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

texasgal said:


> Drafty - if he has a leopard for a parent, the parent is probably registered as blue roan.. lol ..


That's true. Didn't even think about that. Smeh. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

It's a crap shoot with apps... I've sent papers in with bay or black leopard and have them change it to roan.. grrrrr..
What do you do.


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

Here he is at 8 months old









His allbreed pedigree is not to helpful. a lot is blank for colors but a lot of roans 

but under all those dark legs is pink, not black skin so appys just have a way of their own I see lol & his tail color is now silver white with pink skin? 
his muzzle is pink but turns black in winter & his black spots stick up higher tha his base coat.. WEIRD


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like a typical leopard or near leopard that could have varnished. Varnish roan tends to bring out the spots. My gelding is getting more and more spots as his solid areas varnish out. I have a new horse every spring. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He's a leopard. And all this talk about color, I just wanted to say that he is really handsome.. <3


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

What a pretty boy


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

He's a leopard. His base color is black. Ignore the AphC color/markings on the paper, they're not very updated. They call leopards roan, not leopards. Don't ask me why. Yours has some roaning to it, he is not however a true 'blue roan.' He may or may not have varnishing roan, which is different than 'blue roan.' I don't believe ApHC lists color testing on the papers. If there is a sticker, it's probably DNA verifying parentage and not color.

I know a few black and white appaloosa's that have red spots on them. Mine has a red spot on him on his shoulder. It's pretty small. 

This is my Appaloosa. He's Black with a blanket. ApHC calls him Roan. I have no idea why. Ignore his feet, he was soooo due for a trim.

His spots also have longer hair then the rest of his coat , His skin color on his nose is pink, but the white hair grows down and covers it to make it look white. Which is probably what is happening to yours, with it turning black. Just the winter coat doing it's magic.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

well, since they did the genetic test , guess he is a blue roan, but still a leopard.There are a couple of spots that do look roan. 
My appys spots were raised, I think most are. He is pretty.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Genetic testing is not the same as color testing, and I didn't see results of a color test listed? The sticker on the papers is not from color testing, and if it is that's the first time I've heard of them putting a sticker on papers from color testing. Not saying the OP can't be right, but is it possible there's confusion on what a DNA/Genetic test is VS a color test?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Gorgeous horse you have there Smokum! Appaloosas sure like to change colors, don't they? I agree, they can be a blue roan, and then over the years they can really change quite a lot, like your boy has.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

What's his registered name? I love him.


----------

